# what? did i get my self in to



## nikko (Mar 22, 2010)

I am a 26 years old female i have been married to my husband almost two years now..i known him for 9 years..when i was 17yrs old...i have gotten pregant..but his father and mother said that..we was to young to have a baby 1. he had no job...and 2. he was not going to get one..so i was to force to get abortion by his father...so now...a couple a months go by i turn 18...and we are still together..every thing still going good...i ask him to get a job cuz u no when ur 18 u wanna dress nice and go to out ...he say i dont wanna get a 9 to 5..i wanna sale drugs...so in my head i am like it's time for a change...so i got up and got a job..myself...so now...i got a job at target...and i meet this handsome man...very outgoing sexy man..and at the age of 18...when a older man..20 try to holla and got things going for himself...u going to find him attractive...so we at work flirting with each other ..3 months go by i still working at target..we go on our first date..and after the date...i went to his house ..and 4 weeks later i found out i am pregant...with my co worker baby..now i have to explain to my husband which was my bf..at the time that i am pregant again and it is not his..so i am 18 yrs old pregant by my cowrker baby and i just had a abortion 3 months ago...and i refused to get another one...so nowwwww i call my bf...on xmas to tell him...he crys and tell me he willing to raise another man baby cuz i luv me...and i said no..so now me and my cowoker became lovers...and we had a son in 2002...and 
in 2004...me and my son father break up...and me and my husbnad hook back up...got married in 2008...and i feel he dont like my son cuz it's not his...he always ask how could u have this an baby and and not have mine and i told him cuz it's ur father folk..it's 8 years later why u still talking about it..we donr got married and all...and u still mad at me about something i did at 18..why u ask e to arry u if u was not ready
it's so crazy cuz i am still in love with my son father and cant stand my husband cuz have not grown up yet...i am a nurse he works at kfc...smh...my husband dont party....dont like walks in the park all he wants is sex and more sex...he smoke weed and i have not smoked weed since 2001...i want a divoce...this story does not make any since cuz i am confused..my dam self


----------

